# Rubber blow bag failure



## plumbstar (May 4, 2018)

I was trying to clear 2" ABS line, serving the kitchen sink, from an outside clean-out. I wasn't having much luck so tried using a rubber blow bag which had been successful in the past. To my surprise 2/3 of the bag blew off into the drain. Water pressure was only 50 #. Any clue on how to get it out?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

plumbstar said:


> I was trying to clear 2" ABS line, serving the kitchen sink, from an outside clean-out. I wasn't having much luck so tried using a rubber blow bag which had been successful in the past. To my surprise 2/3 of the bag blew off into the drain. Water pressure was only 50 #. Any clue on how to get it out?


 I've had some luck with putting a sharp point on a sprung head with my Kleins and trying to hook it by hand. A drain camera helps immensely.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cable with a retriever. I would never use a rubber blow bag! Spend the extra and buy canvas.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Macplumb is about to say WOW ONLY 12 POSTS IN 4 YEARS!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

no different than a rubber test ball blowing out. time for a sharpened retriever end on the auger


----------



## plumbstar (May 4, 2018)

The worst part is that it also blew apart the ABS pipe at what looks like a fitting. I put my scope in about 4' from the cleanout after coming up with dirt on my cables. The only good part is that I can see the broken blow bag as well. My street pressure here is only about 50#


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plumbstar said:


> The worst part is that it also blew apart the ABS pipe at what looks like a fitting. I put my scope in about 4' from the cleanout after coming up with dirt on my cables. The only good part is that I can see the broken blow bag as well. My street pressure here is only about 50#


With pressure that low, the abs was certainly shattering before you touched it.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Ouch. Get that money


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Cable with a retriever. I would never use a rubber blow bag! Spend the extra and buy canvas.


Where u get canvas at???

never mind way to expensive for me


----------

